# Entlacken UND pulvern



## Catsoft (19. Februar 2008)

Moin, Moin!
Wo kann ich mein Rocky entlacken und pulvern lassen? Die meisten bieten das Entlacken leider nicht mit an...

Robert


----------



## bestmove (19. Februar 2008)

Versuchs mal bei bikecolours machen nen sehr guten Job ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (19. Februar 2008)

An die hatte ich auch gedacht, aber auf deren Hompage steht unter Anlieferungszustand:

*"Alle angelieferten Teile müssen vollständig zerlegt und eventuelle Kugellager, Lagerschalen und Simerringe ausgebaut sein. Auch Typenschilder  und Lenkschlösser sollen entfernt sein. Alle Teile Fett und Ölfrei anliefern. Bereits pulverbeschichtete Teile müssen uns chemisch entlackt angeliefert werden."*

MfG


----------



## bestmove (19. Februar 2008)

Ich würde sagen das stimmt nicht, habe dort schon 2 Rahmen pulvern lassen ... hab die zwar nackisch angeliefert aber nie entlackt. Einfach mal anrufen und mit Hr.Wilhelm sprechen.

@Lebowski
Ich hoffe deine Genesung schreitet voran und du kannst das Wetter samt Trails wieder geniesen


----------



## numinisflo (19. Februar 2008)

Gibt ja einige Firmen die das professionell machen.

Hier mal eine allgemeine Suche, kannst du nach PLZ eingrenzen:

http://www.wlw.de/treffer/pulverbeschichtung.html

Maxx bietet das mMn auch an:

http://www.maxx.de/

Oder:

http://www.goetz-pulverbeschichtung.de/

Der meth hatte mal ein Bike bei einem Betrieb pulvern lassen, mir fällt nur ums verrecken der Firmenname nicht ein, aber die Münchner Fraktion wird mir sicher weiterhelfen...

Dann gibts hier im Forum noch den User KHUJAND der schon dutzende Rahmen gut und günstig gepulvert hat, auch in diesem Thread teilweise zu sehen und zu lesen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=163793&page=135


----------



## meth3434 (19. Februar 2008)

Die firma heisst Rockenstein und befindet sich irgendwo im osten (soll so abwertend klingen wie es sich liest;-))! das hier ist die inet adresse 
http://www.rockenstein-gmbh.de/indexx.html

hat damals 100 für entlacken, lager entfernen, beschichten in einfarbiger wunschfarbe und versand gekostet und circa 4 wochen gedauert, war aber auch über die weihnachtszeit! 

vom ergebnis her wars top

meth


----------



## Catsoft (19. Februar 2008)

meth3434 schrieb:


> Die firma heisst Rockenstein und befindet sich irgendwo im osten (soll so abwertend klingen wie es sich liest;-))! das hier ist die inet adresse
> http://www.rockenstein-gmbh.de/indexx.html
> 
> hat damals 100 für entlacken, lager entfernen, beschichten in einfarbiger wunschfarbe und versand gekostet und circa 4 wochen gedauert, war aber auch über die weihnachtszeit!
> ...




Aber auf Anfragen per Mail reagieren die nicht


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (20. Februar 2008)

ansonsten hat brandes und speckesser in ganderkesee einen sehr guten ruf. www.brandes-gmbh.de


----------



## numinisflo (20. Februar 2008)

Mal so ganz nebenbei: Welches deiner diversen RMs willst du denn wie pulvern lassen?


----------



## fritzn (20. Februar 2008)

Rockenstein hat meines Wissens auch eine Maskierung mit Maples ganz annehmbar hinbekommen.
War irgendwo im Blizzard oder im Classic-Thread mal ein Bild davon.


----------



## Catsoft (21. Februar 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Mal so ganz nebenbei: Welches deiner diversen RMs willst du denn wie pulvern lassen?



Ich hab ein 03er Vertex in gebüstet/schwarz. Die machen ja gerne Probleme  Unter der Kabelführung am Oberrohr war die Beschichtung wohl nicht durchgängig. Hab den Rahmen vor 3 Jahren NEU in der Bucht erstanden.

Ich hab auch schon ein Angebot über 350,-- zzgl. Versand vorliegen. Ganz schön stolzer Preis. Ob ich das mache oder mir gleich ein NoSaint zulege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (21. Februar 2008)

ich kann Euch diesen Betrieb sehr empfehlen. Wir lassen dort unsere Rahmen pulvern.........entlacken ist auch kein Problem.
Diese Betrieb arbeitet u.a. auch für fusion storck und cheetah-rotwild etc.

http://www.goetz-pulverbeschichtung.de/


----------



## SBIKERC (21. Februar 2008)

also ich habe mein Simplon bei User Khujand Pulvern lassen...der hat hier aus den Forum schon etliche Bikes gepulvert

hier mein Simplon und der Link in die Pulver Gallerie vom Khujand
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/929


----------

